# Concepto de fente simetrica



## gabizoratti (Sep 9, 2007)

si es posible quisiera que  me aclaren el concepto delas fuentes simétricas por ejemplo las que usan los amplificador operacionales. y alguna explicación sobre los reguladores de la serie lm 79xx saludos

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2007)

La fuente simetrica se usa porque un circuito alimentado con esta puede tener excurciones de tension pos. y neg. respecto de maza, esto sin capacitor de aislacion de continua, tanto a la entrada como a la salida.
Esto mejora senciblemente la respuesta a frecuencias (Bajas)

En amplificadorfcadores de poder mejora el funcionamiento general al alimentar los picos musicales positivos con la fuente pos. y los picos negativos con la fuente correspondiente.  
Tambien ocurre que el rizado o deficiencia de filtrado de la fuente se cancela entre pos. y 
neg.


Los reguladores integrados serie 79xx y 78xx como su nombre lo indican "Regulan" (Estabilizan) una tension, es decir en su entrada existe una tension con un cierto margen de inestabilidad y rizado (Deficiencia de filtrado) y a su salida entregan una tension estable en el tiempo y sin rizado, ademas cuentan con proteccion propia contra cortocircuitos y/o sobrecalentamiento. La seri 78xx regulan positivo y la 79xx negativo, valores siempre respecto de maza.


----------

